# wild turkey...



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

yall post up how ya deal w/wild turkey breasts...
losta info on the net/web, but I'm gathering real results from the group here.....
moistness is paramount.
I'll add what I have in mind at a later date...


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

Last weekend it was fajitas.


----------



## JReich (Feb 10, 2015)

Hard to beat cut into strips, soaked in buttermilk, floured and fried. 
It is tough to cook wild turkeys without drying out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*Wild Turkey*

The breast is always very good cut into square strips, battered and deep fried. Tender and moist! Now the rest of the bird is questionable. I've been told that you can make enchiladas out of it. You can make chili out of anything! I had a friend that once took a bunch of carcasses from me and fried or smoked them. I don't know how they turned out since he quit talking to me and as such may no longer be a friend! Oh well, they were free and the breast fries up fine anyway!


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

I have only ever done strips with the breast meat. 
I want to brine, inject, and smoke one next. That should keep it moist!


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

I cut it into strips and cook it real slow in lots of butter with a bunch of onion and bell pepper,and I like it with lots of coarse ground black pepper.Roll it up in a flour tortilla.The onions and bell pepper get done the same time as the meat,so it's way easy.Cut in strips,battered and fried is cotton-picken good too!


----------



## reddog5 (Aug 8, 2011)

Fry the strips, make mashed taters and cream gravy, green beans with a large dolop of bacon grease, salt pepper all the above. Toss rest of bird in crab trap.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Shredded turkey enchiladas


----------



## POCsaltdog (Nov 26, 2014)

A brine is a must for at least 6 hours. water 1 cup of salt and 1 cup of sugar. Throw in some peppercorns, fresh herbs, orange and onion. Wrap in bacon and grill. Make sure you rinse the brine off thoroughly.


----------



## SoDak Hunter (Sep 23, 2009)

We used oven bags to keep them from drying out when I used to hunt turkeys in SD. They always turned out moist and delicious.


----------



## jetbuilt (May 4, 2010)

Brine the breast, cut into strips, and then beat them flat on a cutting board until much of the connective tissue is damaged/separated...and then flash fry them as everyone else has already mentioned above. Tenderizing the breast thins out the strips and allows them to fry quickly enough that you don't lost all of your moisture out of the meat.


----------



## hookemandcookem (Jul 14, 2010)

a little late but maybe for this season. i make pot pies with my wild turkey.


----------

